# When preforming a load calculation on Duplex...



## ACE (Feb 15, 2005)

When preforming a load calculation on a Duplex, do i need to consider it as one, or would I consider each "Dwelling" seperately? Would I do two seperate calculations or just one? Im thinking just one since there is only one feeder coming into the Two-Family dwelling, and then it is split at the 2 gang meter base. Thanks for help and very nice forum. Doesnt look as busy as I thought, but nice.


----------



## lpsonbuilders (Jan 9, 2005)

*Loaded!!*

Your the electrican, Hello! I sould be asking you how to calc load.
Welcome! I'm new here also and green as the grass is long!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Is there one service or two? If one then both houses are on the same panel if two then each house is on its own panel right? Surely I ain't this smart am I?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

Without knowing the size or age of the place, I'll guess 200A to the meters then 100A to each unit, it's a popular setup.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

For only two units calculate them each separately and combine the loads for the service. 
For instance, if you get over 100 amps for each you would need a double 150 or 200 with a 320 or 400 amp service entrance.


----------



## Glasshousebltr (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey! doesn't that guy own a hardware store?:cheesygri 

Bob


----------

